# Cost for food and per diem



## axwack (Feb 25, 2011)

We are going to Australia for a 6 month project and the company is giving me a perdiem of $35. I don't think this is enough. Can someone comment on this? How much is food and or groceries in Melbourne? What would the average weekly grocery be for a family of four?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi axwack, 

Have you checked the 'Cost of Living' thread towards the top of the forum? That may help. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

axwack said:


> We are going to Australia for a 6 month project and the company is giving me a perdiem of $35. I don't think this is enough. Can someone comment on this? How much is food and or groceries in Melbourne? What would the average weekly grocery be for a family of four?


$35 pd = $245 pw. We spend less than that on groceries, so it is feasible, although we do know where to buy at the right prices.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It's enough for groceries but not for daily restaurant meals (unless McDonalds is your preferred fare). We as a family of 2 + baby average 150 most weeks.



axwack said:


> We are going to Australia for a 6 month project and the company is giving me a perdiem of $35. I don't think this is enough. Can someone comment on this? How much is food and or groceries in Melbourne? What would the average weekly grocery be for a family of four?


----------

